

VixML a simple iPhone "app" development tool for non-programmers - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/05/vixml-a-revolutionary-new-iphone-development-platform-for-the-masses/

======
tocomment
I believe this violates Apple's TOS. They forbid interpreters and VM's. (I
can't find a reference but I remember reading this).

Otherwise someone would write a Python interpreter, or a flash player.

------
flashgordon
interesting model (sarcasm) - reminds me of the mophun platform from the early
part of the century! They had the ludicrious model of writing only paid apps
using their platform.

I really dont see how this adds value apart from allowing marketing
departments to quickly release templated apps... also wouldnt a consulting
approach be much more value adding (ironically)?

------
bprater
Interesting model! Would like more details on the site, though.

